# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  coral id please

## lost

can you id this please I was told it is a Green Hairy Mushroom Coral but is it a hammer head coral?

----------


## Gary R

looks like a bubble tip anemone to me m8

----------


## lost

Don't think it is one of them mate there are three of them on that bit of rock, this was the description that was with the coral "Green Hairy Mushroom Corals (Rhodactis)"

----------


## Gary R

Well don't think its a hammer head coral Dave as they have a skeletal base which that does not have looking at picture 2 ....so could be a Green Hairy Mushroom

----------

*lost* (20-11-2014)

----------

